# Crazyiest looking fish i ever seen



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. i couldn't believe my eyes when i seen this frog fish so i had to make a quick video. Cheers


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

That's a really big one, but frog fish are pretty commonly available nowadays at LFS especially ones which specialize in marine. They also come in lots of funky colours and have limited colour-changing camouflage ability.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. ya i thought it might be common to the salt water people. but when i walked by and seen this, i was like wtf is that. and yes it is very large. Cheers


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I have nerver seen frog fish this big! looks scary


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

arash53 said:


> I have nerver seen frog fish this big! looks scary


Hello. yes it is kinda scary looking. Cheers


----------



## Ktowncichlids (Apr 23, 2010)

Sweet fish!! 

check out a Gulper catfish for a weird freshwater!


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

Yes, ive seen it too at "Robs" I am surprized that the man poking (think his name is Laurie) the fish, did not throw in a fish for it to eat, cause that is what he does to "amuse" me when i come in


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

STANKYfish said:


> Yes, ive seen it too at "Robs" I am surprized that the man poking (think his name is Laurie) the fish, did not throw in a fish for it to eat, cause that is what he does to "amuse" me when i come in


Hello. yes it is at robs and laurie wasn't there that day, it was one of the girls that got it moving for me. Cheers


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

the fish looks so evil...


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

There are some crazy videos of these fish on youtube, they can fit fish the same size as themselves or larger in their mouths, and they move incredibly quickly when they do it, for such an awkward looking fish.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I've seen them eat big lionfish. I guess the venom doesn't bug them


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

When it first came in


----------

